# oddball wanted



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

i've been keepin a peaceful nicely planted communnity tank for a while but i'm kinda gettin sick of it. I learned a heck of a lot about aquatic plants and im proud of what i've accomplished but its just too much work for me. so basicly im plannin on selling all my plants and gear and startin over with just a nice simple set up tht i can actually enjoy w/out havin to constantly have my hand in the tank trimmin and replanting. I'm thinkin about keepin just like one oddball fish in kinda of like an estuary or marine freshwater theme. I want something tht can hurt me =] or at least looks like it. I was thinking maybe a bichir or a puffer or a stingray. I have a 20L gallon tank but i might upgrade to a 29. so i was wonderin if anyone wanted any plants or gear and to pass on any experience they had keepin oddball fish.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

No bichirs or stingrays in a 20g or even 29g. There are a few puffers but not many commonly found.


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

thanx boxermom i like the GSP's and i knew that the bichirs and rays would be too big i was just tryin to get my general idea across since i dont know that much about oddballs and couldn't find anything myself that i liked/could fit my tank

so i am open to any ideas, i mean any, pleaz people


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

also boxermom i really like the Tetraodon palembangensis but i can't find anywhere tht sells them, where are they sold and are they expensive


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

They're a little more uncommon than the GSPs, yes. Harder to find and, therefore, more expensive. Mine was about $50, which was a third of what I paid for each one of my baileyi puffers. 

If you go with a GSP, you should be aware that it requires high end brackish to full marine, and a minimum of 30g (a 29g can work but not a 20g). If you're wanting to do freshwater in a 20g, your best bet is dwarf puffers. You can have 5-6 in a 20g as long as its very heavily planted (live of fake plants, doesn't matter).


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

$50 w/out shippin is a lil over my budget and i had a brackish tank b4 i converted it into a planted tank so im familiar w/ that. with myself and my brother combined we probly had every different kind of tank you can imagine except for a tru oddball.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

If you want a GSP, I highly encourage you to read this article: http://www.thepufferforum.com/forum/library.php?p=27 GSPs don't just require brackish but high end brackish. Most people actually go full marine so they can use live rock, skimmers, etc., to help keep the tank stable.


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

thanx thts a good website, i think i can handle them if i choose em, but im still lookin for other ideas too


----------



## mudskipper26 (Nov 30, 2006)

if u want another idea you could go with the indian mudskipper, they are brackish fish and are probably the coolest fish i have ever seen IMO, they drown if they dont have acesss to atmospheric air so u need like 2/5 land 3/5water. i have two in a 20L and one fiddler crab its a very cool tank. also very cool fish to feed, crickets, feeder fish and freeze-dreid plankton are all good foods to feed them.









Indian mudskipper


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

thanx they r a good choice but i'm also goin for ease of care too, im just too busy to have anything hard to take care of anymore.


----------



## mudskipper26 (Nov 30, 2006)

k-dawg- said:


> thanx they r a good choice but i'm also goin for ease of care too, im just too busy to have anything hard to take care of anymore.


they are very easy to care for. i do like a water change every two weeks and they are fine, thats about it. dont let the "brackish", discourage you just add 1 teaspoon/ gallon every water change it is very easy to take care of once it gets goin although it took a long time to set up and was kinda expensive. but they are worth it.


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

im not discouraged by brackish tanks i've had them in the past, i'm just looking for an overall cheaper and easier set up than what i have. I'm hopin tht by selling all my plants and gear i'll end up w/ a profit not further in debt.


----------



## mudskipper26 (Nov 30, 2006)

there not that expenseive but ok thats all i had


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

for the 29 gallon how about a hognose puffer?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

HOGnose? LOL Never heard them called that before. I think you mean a Suvatti, aka pignose or arrowhead. Nice but not all that commonly available.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

they are pretty easy to get in my area, and usally cheep $15-25 depending on size. they sell as pig or hognose. only seen them online as arrowhead.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Hmm... wanna pick one up and ship it to me? I'd love one!  There's only one store in my area I've seen it at but since they sell several different tattooed fish, and seem to brag about it (and for outrageous sums of course), there's no way I'm giving them a dime no matter how badly I want the suvatti.

Sorry for laughing though, I just instantly pictured that Arkansas Hogzilla thing for some reason.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fw&1168984793 Too bad that one looks like a lump of mashed potatoes....


Btw, my suggestion would be halfbeaks. As long as you properly cycle your tank and do frequent water changes (with slight brackish water) they are pretty easy to maintain and eat readily.


----------



## mudskipper26 (Nov 30, 2006)

it wont let me post a new thread for some reason so i am asking if i could house 2-3 dwarf puffers some type of shrimp and an oto or two in a 10 gallon. is this setup ok. post a site that has right info because i have found conflicting info. sorry for posting it here


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Yup, 2 dwarf puffers, 2 otos are perfect for a 10g. Shrimp is hit or miss, most DPs will eat them. If you want to try them, I suggest trying a few cheap ghost shrimp. If they survive, get some others if you want. If they don't, you haven't lost much. 

www.dwarfpuffers.com has great information and a great forum.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

yes, that will be fine. Try to get females


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Why should they try to get females? Two females have just as much chance of aggression problems as two males or a male/female pair.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

rally? I thought there would be less between two females?

Well, anyway, females get a litle bigger, and thats a plus


----------



## mudskipper26 (Nov 30, 2006)

does anyone have a good link to a site about them
so just 2 or could i do three like a trio two females to one male...do they breed in an aqaurium?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

They do breed, yes, but I wouldn't have 3 in a 10g. They need lots of room as they have a heavy bioload and amazingly high aggression levels if there isn't enough room. Also, at the age most are sold, its highly unlikely that you'll be able to tell their sex.

Swami, the females aren't always bigger.  And there have been many problems with only females together, although the likelihood of problems increases with a mix of males and females, probably because the males are fighting for the females' attentions.


----------



## mudskipper26 (Nov 30, 2006)

ok sounds fine with me. my other adf died tonight so all i have to do is find a place for the betta and then im good to go but im still confused why a healthy frog would suddenly die


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

It happens. One of mine did, too.


----------

